# does my 2year old have anxiety issues and what can i do to help her



## cathy (Feb 19, 2010)

We have a 2 yr old viszla who is a total dream, well behaved, able to be left on her own in the car or at home while we are out at work. She is affectionate, fun to be with etc etc. and we actually laugh at how gentle she is with everyone and dog she meets. The most dangerous bit of her is her tail which never stops wagging.

Occaisionally work takes us away for a week or so and she goes,with our kids to my parents and their two GSPs who she adores. 

While there this last time, she became full of mischief, a thief and chewed all she stole , she was agressive when on the lead with the two pointers, towards other dogs, and barked at people.

The visit coincided with the end of her first season and we are confused as to whether this was an adolescent blip or an anxiety problem and if anxiety what do we do?


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Cathy,

I can't really help except to say that I had similar problems suddenly develop with my 2yr old as well - although he is a neutered male. Did she go back to her normal self once you got her home again or is she still being aggressive towards other dogs /people?

I have partially put down my problems with Mercutio to the fact that my husband was away and I was a little more stressed out than usual so maybe she was reacting to being away from you and her home. If your parents don't mind, maybe leave her there for a day or two just to see if it happens again so you know whether it is a problem to do with her going there - maybe anxiety - or whether it's something happening all the time now and so more likely a behavioural blip. 

With the help of a trainer (and the return of his 'dad') Mercutio's behaviour has improved so I'm sure there is hope for your problems too.


----------

